# Gaggia classic frothing problem



## Anne (Dec 29, 2009)

When frothing milk with the frother the nozzle keeps shooting off into the milk jug leaving me with steam coming out of the metal bit! I have not got the steam coming out very fast as this seems to be dangerous to me but it still happens. Has anyone got any ideas as to what is causing this and how I can fix it? Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Anne

It could be that the rubber washer/ring that holds the nozzle cover in place has perished

These can be picked up quite cheaply.

As a quick fix use some plumbing tape, but replace after each use.


----------



## Anne (Dec 29, 2009)

Is that the red rubber ring thing? If so it looks OK. Or is there another one that I'm missing?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The red rubber thing is what I was referring to

Does it fit snugly when pushed on?

Is there a hairline crack in the casing (the bit that falls into the milk jug)?


----------



## Anne (Dec 29, 2009)

There are no hairline cracks anywhere. It is the whole of the black thing that falls off the metal bit, not just the bit that the red rubber thing holds on! Is there anything else I can check please? Sorry I'm not up to date with the technical terms and use "thing" a lot!

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, make sure there is blockage in the frother, then unscrew the top and make sure two washers are there. on the top there should be a hard plastic washer, then below that should be a tall rubber washer. regards


----------



## Peppers (Dec 31, 2009)

Anne, I know exactly how you feel when that badly designed frother blows into the milk jug - the frustration factor is mega. The additional problem is that sometimes the frother works perfectly for days on end and then, for no apparent reason, it decides it will take a dive and try to cover me in steam. In the three years we have been together Classic and I have had a continual battle - I haven't yet given up on it but patience is not infinite. I recognize the machine is Italian and like a Ducatti it has to be quirky but that frother is likely to be the cause of a stressful death if I can't come up with a workable solution. All parts and washers are in good order. Please, please experienced forum members give us the answer do before Nespresso creeps into this household. Happy New Year.


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

£27.50 = Problem solved

We have one of these on one of our training machines.

They work much better than the standard steam wands that come with the Gaggia Classic.

Installation is relatively simple too.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Will the suggested Rancilio wand fit a Gaggia coffee?

Two reasons I ask:


The bottom half of the wand that should be held by the red ring keeps falling off

I'm not entirely convinced by the existing wand and considering an alternative


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, I believe it will.


----------

